# Cold Creek, Huron Creek and Black Creek



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

I am planning a 6 day vacation around Thanksgiving with family at the Marblehead Peninsula just west of Cedar Point and Sandusky. I was scoping out some new steelhead streams that I'd never fished before, that seem to be drivable distance....Cold Creek....Huron Creek/River.....Black Creek/River. Was wondering if anyone could give me some advice about these 3 streams. I'm pretty much up on their location....Cold Creek is just east of Sandusky near Venice, Huron is a little bit west of Vermillion and Black a little bit east of Vermillion. Just looking for some advice, not that you reveal your honey hole to me. Are these decent steelie streams? Worth the effort? Not worth looking into?

Didn't see Sampler's thread already out there about Black Creek, so that part of my question is already answered. Thank you.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Carl and Ben summed it up wonderfully below.



KSUFLASH said:


> The simple answer to your question is Yes.
> 
> You can become more familiar with the piece of water you wish to learn more about by using Google Earth. This will tell you if, and how many dams there are on the river. Many of us use this tool to look for a new nook to fish in.
> 
> ...





CARL510ISLE said:


> Freedom of speech on the web can be a horrible thing. There's a reason other sites don't allow mention of anything other than stocked tribs.
> 
> Call me an old school A$$hole, but many guys just don't realize what careless information put out on the internet does and has done. Just all part of the new instant information age I guess, but believe me, actually putting the time and resources firsthand on the streams is the only surefire thing that will lead to consistently catching fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good one. Sigh


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Be that as it may if anyone can PM me and give me some advice about these creeks which are unknown to me, I'd appreciate it. One thing I'm intrested in, do any of these rivers actually hold any steelhead? If it ruffles any feathers, so be it, I don't really give a good flying ........


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

One of the things I get the most satisfaction from is using the knowledge gained from experience and catching fish in a river or section of a river I've never fished before. 
My advice is to go fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The Tuna said:


> Be that as it may if anyone can PM me and give me some advice about these creeks which are unknown to me, I'd appreciate it. One thing I'm intrested in, do any of these rivers actually hold any steelhead? If it ruffles any feathers, so be it, I don't really give a good flying ........



Yeah it is frustrating when you dont live in the area but keep being told to do the legwork for yourself and find everything out on your own. You would do that if you were close enough but you are not right ? As frustrating as it is , you should be able to understand people being tight lipped about things , they could easily have their go-to spots overrun or not be available anymore if they told everybody. It dont seem right but thats the way it is. I still say there is no harm in asking , ya just might not get the answers you were looking for. Just dont get rude or you wont get even PM's from anybody.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

While anything that flows into Erie can get a few steelies, your best bet for numbers and access is the Vermillion and the Rocky.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

#1. I don't guide for a living.
#2. I enjoy teaching others how to fish whether it is seminars indoors or streamside.
#3. I have helped many guys on this forum in the past 6 years with fishing as well as other personal related situations, and never asked for anything in return.
#4. I have hosted more seminars, outings, and events for the benefit of others then any naysayer on this site ever has done, or will ever do.
#5. Those who believe teaching others how to fish, without telling them exact spots to fish are ignorant in their beliefs.
#6. Those who believe that I financially benefit from helping others to learn the methods of steelhead fishing, are ignorant, uninformed, and have no basis for their rantings.
#7. Those who know me, met me, or have spoken with me on the phone over the years have a different impression of me, rather than someone who may spout ignorant rantings.
#8. I apologize to any new angler that may feel attacked by either myself or other anglers when a question asked, they feel a bit ganged up on. That is not my intention personally.  I am more than happy to assist in a non public forum arena. 
#9. Myself, and others like myself that continue to do the right thing, rather than be swayed by ignorant PM's, Emails, and postings that look down upon teaching others to fish, will continue to do what we enjoy doing. Teaching others, preserving the fishery, and passing along to our own children the passion that we have learned to love.
#10 I get more more positive feedback, then I do negative feedback. From other beginners as well as experienced anglers, as they appreciate the the time and effort put into the industry to pass along the passion. Those who make ignorant statements on a forum will be the first to the spot posted by angler that doesn't know any better.

-KSU


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Id like to say that KSU and many others on here have been a great help and source of information , and have been more than patient with those of us just starting out. The help and the seminars offered dont make the fishing overcrowded , they actually help make sure those on the river are prepared and less likely to ruin the fishing trip for others in the area. There is also no reason why someone who knows what they are doing shouldnt profit from their guiding services. There is usually enough information available on here and many other places on the net to point somebody in the right direction.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

chuckyhumper said:


> You wont get any help from these guys,the guys that guide on here are all about seminars for steel and that bullcrap,making the steelhead fishing overcrowed and trying to fill there pockets but if somebody mentions a name of a creek on here you get ass raped!


While I do believe there are good guides and bad guides (including some who have damaged public fishing) , you couldn't be further from the truth with your assumptions. There's nothing wrong with sharing some techniques, methods, and other pertinent information on _how_ to catch steelhead. 

There is something wrong with sharing exact locations with the public on the web especially those not stocked with fish. Some guys like to go to alternate and lesser fished and known places as such to avoid crowds. While there likely may be fewer fish, they enjoy the solitude of such places.

The best part of steelheading is the fish relocating and redistributing themselves after each and every change in flow and rediscovering where the hot fishing may be. It's not always in the most obvious spots. There is nothing more rewarding than finding fish on your own as that is what truly makes a fisherman, not being spoonfed locations of where a hot bite may be.

Like it or not, it's still likely 10% of the guys catch 90% of the fish around, and the reason is simply that they are more dedicated than an average angler who's searching for lightening in the bottle on the internet.

C510I


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol A$$ raped ... WWW.SPOONFED.NET


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> #1. I don't guide for a living.
> #2. I enjoy teaching others how to fish whether it is seminars indoors or streamside.
> #3. I have helped many guys on this forum in the past 6 years with fishing as well as other personal related situations, and never asked for anything in return.
> #4. I have hosted more seminars, outings, and events for the benefit of others then any naysayer on this site ever has done, or will ever do.
> ...



I agree with KSU statements 100%. He is good people. 

Your comments are ill-advised.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

CARL510ISLE said:


> While I do believe there are good guides and bad guides (including some who have damaged public fishing) , you couldn't be further from the truth with your assumptions. There's nothing wrong with sharing some techniques, methods, and other pertinent information on _how_ to catch steelhead.
> 
> There is something wrong with sharing exact locations with the public on the web especially those not stocked with fish. Some guys like to go to alternate and lesser fished and known places as such to avoid crowds. While there likely may be fewer fish, they enjoy the solitude of such places.
> 
> ...


Yep , but its worth repeating that there are no bad questions , people should be able to ask without a reprimand , then either answer it or dont.

Nobody would be catching any fish , especially steelhead , even the most experienced fisherman , unless somebody at some time gave them some help or information , maybe even some good places. Returning the favor to others is just like giving something back. Yet there are many experienced fisherman who use this site , and gleam some goodies from it and brag on their catches , but are not willing to share anything. Some act as if they are appalled that anyone would dare ask a question in here. To put it mildly and forum friendly,....thats a sucky attitude and not very sportsmanlike at all. Im not accusing anybody , and there are only a few like that , but Ive seen it. Most people on here are friendly and helpful , and Im not really sure where I am going with this anymore  but just trying to make a point I guess.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you, yonderfishin, I noticed that you too were seeking info about the Huron last April on a website called Ohiosportsman.com.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Yonderfish & Tuna & everyone else,

I agree we shouldn't be reprimanded or attacked for asking a question.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

CARL510ISLE said:


> While I do believe there are good guides and bad guides (including some who have damaged public fishing) , you couldn't be further from the truth with your assumptions. There's nothing wrong with sharing some techniques, methods, and other pertinent information on _how_ to catch steelhead.
> 
> There is something wrong with sharing exact locations with the public on the web especially those not stocked with fish. Some guys like to go to alternate and lesser fished and known places as such to avoid crowds. While there likely may be fewer fish, they enjoy the solitude of such places.
> 
> ...


Amen to that!


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. I will definitely give the Huron a try. If the state Coho record was set there years ago it must hold some fish.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> #1. I don't guide for a living.
> #2. I enjoy teaching others how to fish whether it is seminars indoors or streamside.
> #3. I have helped many guys on this forum in the past 6 years with fishing as well as other personal related situations, and never asked for anything in return.
> #4. I have hosted more seminars, outings, and events for the benefit of others then any naysayer on this site ever has done, or will ever do.
> ...


#11 Mepps told you 4 years ago you need to use a centerpin


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

To those of you who were kind enough to PM me, thanks, Huron looks like a good bet. I'm sure I will find a few holes there. Joben, thanks for directing me to the Milan Wildlife Area. I will give it a try.


----------



## Chinook (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been on the fence about taking up Steelhead fishing since I moved here from Maryland. Unfortunately steelies are the only form of trout fishing out here in Ohio as there are no public streams, w/ native brookies and stocked browns and bows, like you'd find on the East Coast.

Anyway my main obstacle has been putting up money to purchase gear including but not limited to a large fly rod or centerpin, insulated waders and boots and steelhead flies...

Right now I have young kids and my wife stays home, so needless to say I am not flush. I figured with time I would be able to learn the craft and the waters, but after reading several threads on OGF and the dedicated steelhead sites I am hesistant to even start.

Are people as protective of their spots, patterns and techniques as they are about internet message boards?

I realize the problems that could arise from spot posting, but already I know little to anything about steelhead behavior and techniques but I know not to speak about the "umnentionables" or to post a picture of the river with your fish.

I'm not bashing anyone here. I am new to this target species and I figured the steelhead section would be as friendly and helpful as any other thread on this great site.

Where can I learn to catch steelhead?


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in the same boat bud, I have never fished for steelhead but am going to this year. I have no idea on where to start or what to start with. I'm trying to do some research and see where I can fish for them near me. So far am not having much luck, but hopefully I can find some info online. I used to fish with my dad when it started getting cold for walleye but he moved about 5 hours away. Just kind of winging it for now. Best of luck to you..



Chinook said:


> I've been on the fence about taking up Steelhead fishing since I moved here from Maryland. Unfortunately steelies are the only form of trout fishing out here in Ohio as there are no public streams, w/ native brookies and stocked browns and bows, like you'd find on the East Coast.
> 
> Anyway my main obstacle has been putting up money to purchase gear including but not limited to a large fly rod or centerpin, insulated waders and boots and steelhead flies...
> 
> ...


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Newcomers,

This is my first Steelhead year also. I've learned a lot from John Nagy's book on fly fishing for steelheads, check it out. Its available through Orvis.com. Also many stores in the area (including Orivs) hold free indoor seminars on steelheading, unfortunately those have already happened this year.

There is hope for a newbie, I caught my first yesterday morning, an 18" hen.

I'd help you out with locations that I have learned but the members of this site make it very difficult to name them. PM me an I can name a couple of other books on Ohio fishing that might be helpfull.

Just remember if it leads to the lake unobstructed it can and probably will hold steelhead.

These are the five stocked rivers that no one will be mad at me for naming just in case you haven't heard of all of these yet.
Conneaut Creek, Grand River, Chagrin River (my current favorite), Rocky River, Vermillion River.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Perhaps the helpful souls who sent private messages to Tuna should note that the private advice regarding a specific area on the "best" unstocked stream has been posted for the world to see.

Rocky and Vermillion hold way more fish than unstocked tribs.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

qpan and Chinook, You didn't say what part of the state you lived in or which steelhead stream was closest to you, but you can never go wrong fishing the Grand which is a little east of Cleveland. There are numerous public access areas to the Grand with just a short hike to some great fishing. 

Only cautions I would give you:

Study the online maps closely. Some of the access points put you on water that is only a Grand tributary rather than the real deal. You may in some cases need to walk a few hundred yards downstream to the junction to get on the main river. 

Be aware of current water conditions. Haven't looked at it in a while but check the water level and clarity before you go. The Grand is a little like Cattaraugus Creek. When it gets muddy after a rain it can stay muddy for a week or more. Steelhead don't bite what they can't see. That's why these websites could be such a valuable tool if the locals weren't so anal about what they think is their own private birthright. Any help I can give you guys give me a holler.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Insult people here, insult people and totally disregard the site rules at TSS....I'm surprised anybody gives you good advice. Perhaps if you were a little more appreciative and respectful and didn't act so entitled people wouldn't be so anal towards you. Just sayin.
I'm also surprised such an accomplished angler such as yourself would even have to ask such a stupid question like does Huron, Cold and Black get steelhead in them. I thought EVERYBODY knew that any trib, creek, river or ditch that runs into Lake Erie gets a run of steelhead. I mean, it's only been said a thousand times on this site(including the post right below your original one) and every other steelhead site on the web.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

ReelPower said:


> Perhaps the helpful souls who sent private messages to Tuna should note that the private advice regarding a specific area on the "best" unstocked stream has been posted for the world to see.



Well it's not the whole world, Reelpower, it's just the dozen or so idiots who police this board like self appointed Nazi's. Maybe a half dozen people may pay a visit to Huron Creek in the next year because of me and steal your precious birthright. You give this website way too much credit. It ain't all that popular. Great revelation.

Don't you think that some of the Marina's and businesses that advertise on the net attract much more people than me? Maybe you should go fire-bomb them out of business.

http://www.huronrivervalley.com/

http://milanarea.com/hrgreenway.htm


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Chinook said:


> I've been on the fence about taking up Steelhead fishing since I moved here from Maryland. Unfortunately steelies are the only form of trout fishing out here in Ohio as there are no public streams, w/ native brookies and stocked browns and bows, like you'd find on the East Coast.
> 
> Anyway my main obstacle has been putting up money to purchase gear including but not limited to a large fly rod or centerpin, insulated waders and boots and steelhead flies...
> 
> ...



You would be surprised at how much info you can dig up on steelhead fishing on the internet if you do some digging. Even youtube is full of good information , and even a few hints on locations. There are books available and some are at local libraries. If you spend the time searching this steelhead forums archives there is a ton of info right there. I am in a similar situation as you are , a family man with young children , not really blessed with cash so I just cant run out and buy a lot of stuff for a hobby. But if you start putting things together a little at a time and watch for good deals , you can actually put some gear together pretty affordably , atleast enough to get you started. If I could afford it I would hire a guide to take me and show me the ropes , but since thats out of the question I just try to put everything Ive learned from reading to practice when I get on the river. No steelhead yet , but I'll get there.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Fishermon,
I don't really give a good flying .........if you don't like it. I don't care. I don't care if the Mayor of Milan doesn't like it. If I want to ask questions about a creek and whether it's fishable and whether it contains steelhead I'm going to ask. Again, I don't really care. This isn't Nazi Germany and you ain't the Gestapo, though you may think you are. Thanks to those of you who were willing to help. To those whose livelihoods I've supposedly ruined, see you on Huron creek. Chances are they are PA stocked steelhead to begin with. So if you object to me asking questions ......Jimmy Crack Corn and ........


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not the gestapo, a nazi or even a moderator here, I'm just pointing out that you are disrepectful, unappreciative and nothing more than an internet troll. Go fish Huron Creek, have fun. Somehow I think the fish will be safe.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I have been following this thread since it started. There are several times that I felt I should post my 2 cents. But resisted because I didn't want to lower my self to the level of, well stupidly (given to unintelligent decisions or acts : acting in an unintelligent or careless manner)
There are life times of information on this sight, all you have to do is look. I have yet to catch a steelhead but I'm working at it. I have learned so much from the great people here. Been to seminars, walked rivers, asked questions, all for free. There are some really good people here willing to give you good info. Just dont expect them to tell you where to fish. If you want fish that bad, I suggest the west side market.
To come here and start the bashing and name calling is just, well stupid! GROW UP! your talking about a fish.

In my opinion, I think one of them "guides" should shut this down before it goes any further.

Thanks Guys, see you on the river.

RedJada


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

I'm confused, I didn't know there was a Huron Creek or Black Creek in Ohio? Try Euclid Creek, they have pink salmon...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The Tuna said:


> Well it's not the whole world, Reelpower, it's just the dozen or so idiots who police this board like self appointed Nazi's. Maybe a half dozen people may pay a visit to Huron Creek in the next year because of me and steal your precious birthright. You give this website way too much credit. It ain't all that popular. Great revelation.
> 
> Don't you think that some of the Marina's and businesses that advertise on the net attract much more people than me? Maybe you should go fire-bomb them out of business.
> 
> ...


Well Tuna, I'll be one of those appointed nazi's and close this thread down.
Seeing your new to the site, I would go back and re-read the TOS rules.... This isnt the TSS site or any other site, its OGF! Pm being sent!!!!


----------

